# Civic type r and nsx concepts to take centre stage on honda’s stand at goodwood



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾UK debut of latest Civic Type R and NSX concepts
◾Visitors to the Honda stand can race remote controlled Type R and NSX concept models around a specially designed track
◾Honda off-road motorcycle experience to teach the basics of riding on dirt








The latest concept models of the much-anticipated Civic Type R and NSX will make their first public appearance in the UK at this year's Goodwood Festival of Speed. Taking centre stage for Honda (UK) at the Festival ahead of their launch next year, these models point to a very exciting 2015 for Honda, which will also see the marque return to Formula 1.

As well as getting up close with the new concepts, visitors will get the chance to race them - with the Honda stand turned into a miniature race track for budding drivers to compete with special-edition remote control models. A live leader board and race footage will run on the big screen on the stand throughout the Festival, with races also uploaded to a YouTube playlist allowing players to savour and share their moment of glory. A live compere will host each race to add further to the adrenaline-fuelled atmosphere, with each winner awarded a celebratory wreath in true F1 tradition.








Continuing the theme of getting visitors involved, Honda will once again host an off-road experience offering the chance to take to two wheels on a selection of the company's latest off-road motorcycles. A specially created course just next to the famed Goodwood Hillclimb will offer the opportunity to learn the basics of riding on dirt in 20 minute taster sessions, under the guidance of experienced instructors including three-time World Motocross Champion, Dave Thorpe and multiple British Motocross Champion, Stephen Sword. The models available to try will be the CRF50, CRF110, CRF125, CRF250L and CRF250X. No experience or licence required.

Both these activities will be running throughout all four days of the Festival (Thursday 25 through to Sunday 29 June). These activities are free of charge, instead Honda will be taking donations for Goodwood Festival of Speed's Beneficiary, Chestnut Tree House Children's Hospice. Last year Honda's off-road motocross and ATV experiences raised £4,200 for the Kent, Surrey & Sussex Air Ambulance Services.

Civic Type R and NSX Concepts

The Civic Type R and NSX concept models will be taking centre stage on the Honda stand throughout the duration of the Festival giving fans the first opportunity in the UK to see the models in the metal. Visitors will see for themselves the styling direction for the exterior design of the highly-anticipated production version of the new Civic Type R. Dubbed by the design team as a 'racing car for the road', its bold and aggressive styling reflects the strong performance characteristics for which Type R is renowned.

The NSX Concept features a low and wide stance with the dynamic proportions that are highlighted by clean, modern and simple surfacing, and edgy details that communicate supercar attitude and a high-tech feel. The interior package boasts outstanding visibility, a strong driving position, and an intuitive "Simple Sports Interface" that minimises interior clutter, allowing the driver to focus on the driving experience.

For anyone who loves the sight, the sound and the smell of racing and supercars, Goodwood's three-day Festival is one of the greatest shows and the perfect platform for Honda to showcase its exciting future models.

For further information on the Festival and to buy tickets visit http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-speed/welcome.aspx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5nPmjVlHc0&feature=youtube_gdata


----------

